# Discounts for Old Lahaina Luau



## helen (Jun 2, 2011)

Are there any discounts or coupons available for the Old Lahaina Luau?  Are there any available for the Feast at Lele?


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 2, 2011)

helen said:


> Are there any discounts or coupons available for the Old Lahaina Luau?  Are there any available for the Feast at Lele?



I've never found one for the OLL.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 2, 2011)

There are some luau coupons on ebay but I didn't see the one you're looking for but it might pop up.  

Maybe try restaurant.com or entertainment.com


----------



## carolbol (Jun 2, 2011)

The only one we know of is a military discount........I believe you need to book directly.  I think it is 10%.........must have an active card, one that can get you on base..............


----------



## chriskre (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe if you do a TS tour they might have free tickets.  :rofl:


----------



## helen (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I tried entertainment.com and restaurant.com.  No coupons there.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have never seen a discount for Old Lahaina, but they did give Rick a T-shirt that he wears quite a bit. 

Old Lahaina Luau doesn't have to work with the timeshare developers, because they seem to pack the show every night.  We tried Royal Lahaina Luau with a discount for a timeshare presentation, and the food was blah, but the show was good.  The alcohol was good too.  But the grounds were not anything like Old Lahaina.  Old Lahaina gives each guest a fresh flower lei, and most of the others give cheap shell bead leis, like those free ones you get at Hilo Hattie, every time you walk in the door.


----------



## carolbol (Jul 25, 2011)

We were told that the only discounts that are given are for active military personel with valid and current ID.  if you do qualify, you need to book directly with The Old Lahaina Luai by calling them direct.


----------

